# HBO Now for Apple only



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like the upcoming HBO Now service will be for Apple products only for now. Can still watch it on a PC, but no Android, Roku or TiVo support just yet. I guess its a start & better than nothing.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/09/hbo-now-apple/


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know what HBO is thinking with this move. If they want this to be a success, they should have had it be as available as possible across devices at launch. Only thing I can figure is that this is just a "soft launch" on Apple products first to make sure everything works, and within a month or two they will launch on other devices.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

With that first month free, maybe they want to limit it a bit. And I bet Apple is paying some type of premium to get the exclusive. That's still 25 million or more potential users at start.

BTW, Apple dropped the price of Apple TV to $69 today.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> With that first month free, maybe they want to limit it a bit. And I bet Apple is paying some type of premium to get the exclusive. That's still 25 million or more potential users at start.
> 
> BTW, Apple dropped the price of Apple TV to $69 today.


Hmm, could be. Maybe since Apple TV isn't in on the SlingTV thing, they don't want to be left out of the over-the-top game. And Apple TV is probably due for a hardware refresh anyway. This is a good way to get rid of the old stock.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

MOre importantly HBO Now is $15/mo and has everything.

Apple launch exclusive is fine. I'm sure HBO got money, but it also serves as a test of sorts before opening it up to every user and every device under the sun.


$15 seems reasonable to me. But am currently only paying $8/mo for it on cable. Year long deal. Not sure if I will be able to continue that deal when it ends or not.

I was waiting for new AppleTV. The drop to $69 tells me no new model is on the horizon.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure Apple is paying HBO to do this, because Apple expects it to drive sales of the Apple TV. Give it a year.. the exclusivity will end.

You can probably cast it from a desktop to a Chromecast if you're worried.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I just confirmed the exclusivity is for three months.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

Yep, the fact that it's been confirmed to have all the same content as HBO Go and not some crippled version of it means I'm in. The short Apple TV exclusive period doesn't bother me a bit (as that's my streamer of choice anyway), and the first month free is the icing on the cake. I'll be dropping my Time Warner TV service at the end of the month and going OTA/Internet only.

That being said, if/when Tivo gets access to HBO Now, all that's left is a standalone ESPN service, and I'll never need to switch inputs on my TV again.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

namwoljr said:


> Yep, the fact that it's been confirmed to have all the same content as HBO Go and not some crippled version of it means I'm in. The short Apple TV exclusive period doesn't bother me a bit (as that's my streamer of choice anyway), and the first month free is the icing on the cake. I'll be dropping my Time Warner TV service at the end of the month and going OTA/Internet only.
> 
> That being said, if/when Tivo gets access to HBO Now, all that's left is a standalone ESPN service, and I'll never need to switch inputs on my TV again.


Get an Xbox One and you'd never need to switch inputs on your TV again starting 2 years ago.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

Grakthis said:


> Get an Xbox One and you'd never need to switch inputs on your TV again starting 2 years ago.


Hmmm...strange. I must have missed the press release two years ago when ESPN released a standalone service.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Earlier reports suggested Apple was helping with content distribution, which is probably why the exclusivity.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

ncted said:


> Earlier reports suggested Apple was helping with content distribution, which is probably why the exclusivity.


Any word if the HBO Now storefront will go down every time a new episode is added to the catalog?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ncted said:


> Earlier reports suggested Apple was helping with content distribution, which is probably why the exclusivity.


What do you mean by content distribution? HBO Now streaming is being provided by MLB Advanced Media.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You guys didn't listen hard enough.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

namwoljr said:


> Hmmm...strange. I must have missed the press release two years ago when ESPN released a standalone service.


Yea, I have been using my Xbox 360 for well over a year now to receive ESPN programming. Now, it does require a cable subscription login, but I get that from another family member.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

rainwater said:


> What do you mean by content distribution? HBO Now streaming is being provided by MLB Advanced Media.


I hadn't read that yet. The Apple CDN connection was just a pre-announcement rumor.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mcf57 said:


> Yea, I have been using my Xbox 360 for well over a year now to receive ESPN programming. Now, it does require a cable subscription login, but I get that from another family member.


Then that isn't a standalone service.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Then that isn't a standalone service.


Maybe we can all pay mcf57 $15 a month and share his family members cable subscription login?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Maybe we can all pay mcf57 $15 a month and share his family members cable subscription login?


They limit you to 5 authorized devices at one time.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I know, I was being tongue in cheek.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> I know, I was being tongue in cheek.


I know you were. The emoji gave it away. I pointed it out not really for you, but for anyone else who might read this thread and not know.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Doesn't that Sling TV service provide ESPN? That's a standalone service


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Doesn't that Sling TV service provide ESPN? That's a standalone service


Technically no, it's not. Having ESPN bundled with other channels in an over-the-top service isn't a "standalone service". A "standalone service" would mean you are able to just buy ESPN without having to get any other channels.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The question was not having to change inputs. Right now there is no streaming ESPN available on TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Technically no, it's not. Having ESPN bundled with other channels in an over-the-top service isn't a "standalone service". A "standalone service" would mean you are able to just buy ESPN without having to get any other channels.


OK, I just meant that it could be an option for those considering cutting the cord without having to mooch a login from someone who is actually paying for cable.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Then that isn't a standalone service.


 Dust off that Roku and go get Sling TV has ESPN and ESPN 2.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tenthplanet said:


> Dust off that Roku and go get Sling TV has ESPN and ESPN 2.


Why would I do that when I get ESPN as part of my cable package?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

The timing is good for me, my Comcast 1-year promotion with HBO GO and AMC for $5 more than internet service only just ended and the bill went up $35. It also included some other basic cable channels but I only used the HBO and AMC streaming service, never connected the cable. My plan should be to call and cancel the cable portion and see if I can get a good internet only plan again.

HBO GO is really good and worked great with the PlayLater DVR for taking it offline and on the road. After signing up for HBO Now through Apple TV, it appears the service will be accessible with a PC web browser but that isn't a guarantee MediaMall can get it to work with PlayLater unless it will actually be the HBO GO site just using an HBO Now link to load.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

trip1eX said:


> $15 seems reasonable to me. But am currently only paying *$8/mo* for it on cable. Year long deal. Not sure if I will be able to continue that deal when it ends or not.


$8 a month!! My cable company (Suddenlink) wants $18 a month.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jjd_87 said:


> $8 a month!! My cable company (Suddenlink) wants $18 a month.


I have a friend on Comcast that only pays $1/month for HBO and Showtime.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HBO Now is just a 90-day exclusive with Apple. It'll open up after that.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

trip1eX said:


> $15 seems reasonable to me. But am currently only paying $8/mo for it on cable. Year long deal. Not sure if I will be able to continue that deal when it ends or not.





jjd_87 said:


> $8 a month!! My cable company (Suddenlink) wants $18 a month.


Comcast wants to charge me $19.99 to add HBO to my current cable package.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I could get HBO added for $9.99 through TWC for a year looks like, but, pending reviews, I would go with HBO Now instead just to not pay TWC.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I have no idea what TWC would charge me, but I assume it's gotta be at least $10 per month

For an extra $5, I would get way more stuff. Not just the stuff HBO decided to air during that month.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> I have no idea what TWC would charge me, but I assume it's gotta be at least $10 per month
> 
> For an extra $5, I would get way more stuff. Not just the stuff HBO decided to air during that month.


Full sticker price for HBO on TWC is currently $16.99/month, but that does include access to HBOGO.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I have no idea what TWC would charge me, but I assume it's gotta be at least $10 per month
> 
> For an extra $5, I would get way more stuff. Not just the stuff HBO decided to air during that month.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but that is not quite right. If you got HBO for $10 a month, would that not also include HBO GO?

HBO Go and HBO Now seem pretty equivalent, only differentiating in how you get access.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ScaryMike said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that is not quite right. If you got HBO for $10 a month, would that not also include HBO GO?
> 
> HBO Go and HBO Now seem pretty equivalent, only differentiating in how you get access.


If you get HBO on cable, you get HBO Go for free, if your cable company is one of the ones that allow you to have it. Not all of them do.

If I didn't have HBO Go and/or Xfinity On Demand, I would probably drop the cable service and get HBO Now.

If you get HBO Go with your cable HBO, there is no reason to also get HBO Now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I had forgotten about HBO Go. Also, not sure if my provider offers it. Also, does HBO Go only work on tablets/laptops/phones? Or is there way to get it on a TV easily (i..e via Roku or Amazon Fire or some other type of device like Apple TV)?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It works on a number of devices, which is different for every cable provider.

Wikipedia has a reference, which may or may not be up to date:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HBO_Go#Devices_.26_Providers

You should check your own cable/provider for availability.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I had forgotten about HBO Go. Also, not sure if my provider offers it. Also, does HBO Go only work on tablets/laptops/phones? Or is there way to get it on a TV easily (i..e via Roku or Amazon Fire or some other type of device like Apple TV)?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

k.. Thought maybe it was just for mobile devices.

well, even if i can get it with a HBO Go on my cable for $16.99, HBO Now is $1.99 per month cheaper.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> k.. Thought maybe it was just for mobile devices.
> 
> well, even if i can get it with a HBO Go on my cable for $16.99, HBO Now is $1.99 per month cheaper.


TWC actually just raised the price of HBO from $14.99 a few months ago. I think they might decide to cut the price back down to $14.99 to try to stay competitive with HBO Now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They'll likely undercut the price of HBONow and then raise the price of internet a little just to undercut it even more. One disatvantage of having both your internet connection and TV supplied by the same company is that they can always manipulate the market in their favor.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> They'll likely undercut the price of HBONow and then raise the price of internet a little just to undercut it even more. One disatvantage of having both your internet connection and TV supplied by the same company is that they can always manipulate the market in their favor.


Can't wait until Google Fiber comes to my town for this very reason. It might be 2 years from now until it finally goes live, but rest assured I'll be going door to door with my clip board Jehovah's witness style to make sure my neighborhood gets the qualified "fiberhood" designation when google sets up the infrastructure. No more being beholden to TWC internet can't come soon enough.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

FiOS charges $19.95 but that also includes Cinemax. They always seem to have half off on premiums for a year so it is currently $9.95 for both. 

I don't really use streaming services due to the limited trickplay functionality so I doubt I would ever subscribe to HBONow. Then again I only subscribe to HBO when they offer it free for 90 days.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> They'll likely undercut the price of HBONow and then raise the price of internet a little just to undercut it even more. One disatvantage of having both your internet connection and TV supplied by the same company is that they can always manipulate the market in their favor.


Sure. But for me, Time Warner Cable is the only real viable option for me for TV.

I can't do satellite. No line of sight.
AT&T Uverse means no TiVo
Cut the cord? hahahaha. No. That just won't work for the way I watch TV


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

namwoljr said:


> Hmmm...strange. I must have missed the press release two years ago when ESPN released a standalone service.


"I like turtles."

Ok, that's great. What does that have to do with what I said? The Xbox One does TV pass through and streaming on the same input. That's the point. So you don't have to switch away from your TV, where ESPN is, to watch something else.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Arcady said:


> The question was not having to change inputs. Right now there is no streaming ESPN available on TiVo.


What does a streaming ESPN have to do with switching inputs? If you are on your TV, and your TV has ESPN, then you don't have to switch inputs to watch ESPN. Presumably he was saying he has to switch away from his TV to watch some streaming things, and then back to his TV to watch ESPN. But if he had an Xbox One, he would not need to do that, because his Xbox One would handle all of his streaming and ESPN on the same input.

He was saying, if the TiVo would do it, he wouldn't need to switch inputs. I'm saying, the Xbox One does it. So he can do this right now.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

jjd_87 said:


> $8 a month!! My cable company (Suddenlink) wants $18 a month.


Mine is 15, but you can usually get a deal from them if you call and ask.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nobody is going to buy a $400 XBOX to watch a $15 streaming service. Some people don't care about games.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Arcady said:


> Nobody is going to buy a $400 XBOX to watch a $15 streaming service. Some people don't care about games.


Some people don't CARE about fun and happiness...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Grakthis said:


> Some people don't CARE about fun and happiness...


Some people have real sex, which they consider fun and happiness, and don't sit in mommy's basement playing video games with fake, sexy cartoon women.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> I was waiting for new AppleTV. The drop to $69 tells me no new model is on the horizon.




That's almost always what a price drop from Apple means. I'd look for a new model by the end of the year.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

namwoljr said:


> Can't wait until Google Fiber comes to my town for this very reason. It might be 2 years from now until it finally goes live, but rest assured I'll be going door to door with my clip board Jehovah's witness style to make sure my neighborhood gets the qualified "fiberhood" designation when google sets up the infrastructure. No more being beholden to TWC internet can't come soon enough.


 Be careful what you wish for Google is willing to lose money on Google fiber for the time being, someday it will be market rate.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Nobody is going to buy a $400 XBOX to watch a $15 streaming service. Some people don't care about games.


 Well maybe not on this forum...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Arcady said:


> Nobody is going to buy a $400 XBOX to watch a $15 streaming service. Some people don't care about games.


FYI I had bought an XBOX 360 some years back only for Xfinity On Demand, when Comcast began offering that app, since TiVo back then didn't support Xfinity On Demand yet, and I didn't want to bring a Comcast set-top box into the house.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

BlueMerle said:


> That's almost always what a price drop from Apple means. I'd look for a new model by the end of the year.


Apple doesn't drop their price on old models until after a new model comes out.

I've never seen them drop the price of an old model before a new one comes out.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> Apple doesn't drop their price on old models until after a new model comes out.
> 
> I've never seen them drop the price of an old model before a new one comes out.


We'll have to agree to disagree on that. Apple routinely drops prices in advance of new models to help move remaining inventory of the older models.

Give that the last update to Apple TV was in 2012, I look for a new model to be introduced at WWDC later this year.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that. Apple routinely drops prices in advance of new models to help move remaining inventory of the older models.
> 
> Give that the last update to Apple TV was in 2012, I look for a new model to be introduced at WWDC later this year.


It is doubtful. There isn't much that needs to be done to the Apple TV hardware-wise. According to almost every report about the price drop, it was done as a reaction to the market. Apple TV just can't compete with the Chromecast and the Fire TV Stick at the old price.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

rainwater said:


> It is doubtful. There isn't much that needs to be done to the Apple TV hardware-wise. According to almost every report about the price drop, it was done as a reaction to the market. Apple TV just can't compete with the Chromecast and the Fire TV Stick at the old price.


I agree that there are some market forces at work here, no doubt about that.

As to what needs to be done....... According to this article:



> A revamped Apple TV has been rumored to be in the works for quite some time, but the next-generation set-top box is not expected to be announced until later this year or beyond. The upcoming Apple TV is expected to have an improved, tactile remote control and a brand new operating system with a built-in App Store. New apps are also expected to have redesigned user interfaces.


I realize it's rumor ... everything is rumor in advance of an official Apple announcement.

That said there are numerous sites reporting the same thing. Who knows... time will tell.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> Apple routinely drops prices in advance of new models to help move remaining inventory of the older models.


I've never seen this happen, at least not in the last 15 years.

The way you know a new model is coming is when the "ships in XX days" goes from 24 hour to 1 week or more.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

They lowered the price on AppleTV to get HBO Go users that don't already have iOS devices. Buying HBO Go through an iOS device is the ONLY way to get the service during the 3-month exclusivity period. 

And I don't buy that a new AppleTV (set top box or full-blown smart TV) is actually in the works. Apple would've partnered with content providers to make on-demand 4K/UHD work, like every other TV maker has.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Correction HBOGo is the service you get with a cable subscription and is available on a bunch of devices. HBONow is the new standalone service that is an Apple TV exclusive for the first 3 months.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cablevision will offer HBO Now. They didn't announce pricing or availability though. 

http://www.multichannel.com/news/technology/cablevision-first-cable-op-sign-hbo-now/388884

TechCrunch thinks it will launch next month.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/16/ca...ider-to-offer-hbo-now-to-broadband-customers/


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't understand what Cablevision is selling.

If you have TV through them, wouldn't you just subscribe to HBO and get HBO Go included?

If you only have internet through them, wouldn't you just sign up for HBO Now on your own, since you would have to provide your own hardware to play it?

Why would I want a cable box with an internet-only version, when I can get the linear HBO channels and HBO Go for the same price?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they can bundle the internet connection and the streaming service into a single bill then I could see it being fairly popular. Why pay HBO directly when you can consolidate it all into one bill? As long as it's the same price, or cheaper.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> If they can bundle the internet connection and the streaming service into a single bill then I could see it being fairly popular. Why pay HBO directly when you can consolidate it all into one bill? As long as it's the same price, or cheaper.


If it were the same price, I'd probably rather pay HBO directly since I hate my cable company so much.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well there's that, but barring a hatred of the cable company I think most would opt for the simplicity of one bill.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

BlueMerle said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that. Apple routinely drops prices in advance of new models to help move remaining inventory of the older models.
> 
> Give that the last update to Apple TV was in 2012, I look for a new model to be introduced at WWDC later this year.





rainwater said:


> It is doubtful. There isn't much that needs to be done to the Apple TV hardware-wise. According to almost every report about the price drop, it was done as a reaction to the market. Apple TV just can't compete with the Chromecast and the Fire TV Stick at the old price.


MacRumors buyer's guide says this is a good time to buy an Apple TV:
http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#Other

Their predictions have usually been pretty solid in the past.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

abovethesink said:


> I could get HBO added for $9.99 through TWC for a year looks like, but, pending reviews, I would go with HBO Now instead just to not pay TWC.


Why the heck would you do that? You'd be paying twice as much for less (inability to Tivo HBO). Just use HBO Go + cable HBO..


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I don't understand what Cablevision is selling.
> 
> If you have TV through them, wouldn't you just subscribe to HBO and get HBO Go included?
> 
> ...


I understand your confusion because HBO has done a terrible job of explaining HBO Now. HBO Now is NOT sold directly to consumers. Companies like ISPs, device manufacturers, etc will basically sell the service to their customers. So Apple will sell HBO Now to iOS users. Cablevision will do the same. I assume this is sort of a peace offering to cable company ISPs to allow them a cut of the action. It now makes a lot of sense why HBO can do this without pissing them off.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay, but what device am I watching HBO Now on if I have Cablevision internet? My computer? Or do they give me some type of STB?

What about when it comes to Roku? Do I pay Roku? They aren't even set up for billing, are they?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Arcady said:


> Okay, but what device am I watching HBO Now on if I have Cablevision internet? My computer? Or do they give me some type of STB?
> 
> What about when it comes to Roku? Do I pay Roku? They aren't even set up for billing, are they?


For the first 90 days, you use an Apple TV, iPad or iPhone device connected to whatever internet service provider you have for HBO Now. After that, there'll be more options.

HBO Now is not going to be sold directly; you'll buy it through Apple (exclusively for the first 90 days) or other broadband providers who come to offer it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dswallow said:


> For the first 90 days, you use an Apple TV, iPad or iPhone device connected to whatever internet service provider you have for HBO Now. After that, there'll be more options.


You'll also be able to use a web browser on a Windows desktop or laptop in the first 90 days.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm obviously not talking about AppleTV. I'm talking about Cablevision.

Cablevision made a deal with HBO to provide HBO Now to Cablevision internet subscribers. How do those subscribers watch the HBO Now service they buy from Cablevision? Don't tell me they buy an Apple TV. Because they don't need to talk to Cablevision if they go buy an Apple TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe CableVision will offer to lease you an AppleTV for $5/mo.

The reason I can see this being popular is becuase with most cable companies ypu have to have a pretty big, and expensive, digital package to get HBO. It's not like you can just order HBO as your only TV channel.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe CableVision will offer to lease you an AppleTV for $5/mo. The reason I can see this being popular is becuase with most cable companies ypu have to have a pretty big, and expensive, digital package to get HBO. It's not like you can just order HBO as your only TV channel.


Here on Oceanic TWC I am able to have Limited Basic (networks and a couple extras) if I wanted and just order HBO as an add on, FWIW. I did ask about internet only and getting HBO only for the HBO-Go app and was told you have to have a TV package to get it. I know Comcast has something like this, which is what prompted my call for information to TW.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I'm obviously not talking about AppleTV. I'm talking about Cablevision.
> 
> Cablevision made a deal with HBO to provide HBO Now to Cablevision internet subscribers. How do those subscribers watch the HBO Now service they buy from Cablevision? Don't tell me they buy an Apple TV. Because they don't need to talk to Cablevision if they go buy an Apple TV.


http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/16/ca...ider-to-offer-hbo-now-to-broadband-customers/



> Cablevision says it will offer the new HBO NOW streaming service via the internet and Optimum Wi-Fi, its Wi-Fi network that includes 1.1 million hotspots across the tri-state area. That doesn't mean these customers will be limited to web-only viewing, HBO clarified when we asked. The new agreement is just another means of them gaining access to the new service.


They haven't really released any more details yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Here on Oceanic TWC I am able to have Limited Basic (networks and a couple extras) if I wanted and just order HBO as an add on, FWIW. I did ask about internet only and getting HBO only for the HBO-Go app and was told you have to have a TV package to get it. I know Comcast has something like this, which is what prompted my call for information to TW.


Here you have to have a full digital cable package to get any premium channels. (Charter) They use to have a special exception for HBO that allowed you to get it with their limited basic lineup, but they got rid of that (or at least no longer advertise it)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

BlueMerle said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that. Apple routinely drops prices in advance of new models to help move remaining inventory of the older models.


Well this isn't a matter of opinion.

All you have to do is list some examples.

I can't think of any and I follow Apple products/prices more than most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Arcady said:


> I'm obviously not talking about AppleTV. I'm talking about Cablevision.
> 
> Cablevision made a deal with HBO to provide HBO Now to Cablevision internet subscribers. How do those subscribers watch the HBO Now service they buy from Cablevision? Don't tell me they buy an Apple TV. Because they don't need to talk to Cablevision if they go buy an Apple TV.


Since Apple has an exclusive for 90 days, there'll be a delay till when CableVision can start selling it, and at that time there'll be no more Apple exclusive, and thus there'll be other devices on which you can watch it, to be announced. Though just because you buy an Apple TV doesn't mean you have to pay Apple monthly, right? So maybe someone would want to buy the service through CableVision, and not through Apple, and watch using an Apple device.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Since Apple has an exclusive for 90 days, there'll be a delay till when CableVision can start selling it, and at that time there'll be no more Apple exclusive, and thus there'll be other devices on which you can watch it, to be announced. Though just because you buy an Apple TV doesn't mean you have to pay Apple monthly, right? So maybe someone would want to buy the service through CableVision, and not through Apple, and watch using an Apple device.


?? I thought this service was coming directly from HBO (you pay HBO directly) like Netflix or Hulu+. Are you saying it has to be bought through a reseller?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> ?? I thought this service was coming directly from HBO (you pay HBO directly) like Netflix or Hulu+. Are you saying it has to be bought through a reseller?


Yes.

http://order.hbonow.com/faq/index.html


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://order.hbonow.com/faq/index.html


Then TiVo really does need to become a reseller and get this on their boxes. I wounder if this is what Frontier is planing if they really do deploy TiVo OTA Roamios?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

So if I buy HBO Now through Cablevision, I have to watch HBO on my computer.

No thanks.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Arcady said:


> What about when it comes to Roku? Do I pay Roku? They aren't even set up for billing, are they?


Yes they are.
You can put a credit card on file with Roku and buy channel subscriptions.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> So if I buy HBO Now through Cablevision, I have to watch HBO on my computer.
> 
> No thanks.


You could connect your computer to your TV.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Arcady said:


> So if I buy HBO Now through Cablevision, I have to watch HBO on my computer.
> 
> No thanks.


Reading comprehension is somehow extraordinarily low in this thread.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Reading comprehension is somehow extraordinarily low in this thread.


No, it isn't.

You never answered the question.

WHAT DO YOU WATCH HBO NOW ON IF YOU SUBSCRIBE TO CABLEVISION INTERNET AND HBO NOW?

Since they don't give you any hardware, I have to assume you watch on a computer.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JYoung said:


> Yes they are.
> You can put a credit card on file with Roku and buy channel subscriptions.


Actually, Roku requires you to put your credit card info on file with them when you activate a Roku. There is a way around it, but most people probably just input their credit card info by default.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't like the idea of buying service from a device manufacturer.

If I pay for Netflix, I can watch on a computer, iPad, iPhone, TiVo, Roku, Apple TV, Blu-Ray player, Amazon FireTV, PS3, etc. etc. etc.

Same goes for Hulu+, VUDU, and Amazon Prime.

I can't imagine buying streaming service for only one device type. That's too limiting.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Arcady said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> You never answered the question.
> 
> ...


From the press release (http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-provide-hbo-now-via-optimum-online/375900/):

Cablevision plans to provide pricing and other particulars for HBO NOW in the coming weeks. Terms of the agreement were not disclosed.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> I don't like the idea of buying service from a device manufacturer.
> 
> If I pay for Netflix, I can watch on a computer, iPad, iPhone, TiVo, Roku, Apple TV, Blu-Ray player, Amazon FireTV, PS3, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Just because you purchase the service through one device does not necessarily mean you are only able to use your account on that device. I signed up for the 3 month free trial of Hulu+ through my Roku account, and I was able to use the same account to log into the Hulu+ app on my Roamio.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dswallow said:


> *Since Apple has an exclusive for 90 days, there'll be a delay till when CableVision can start selling it,* and at that time there'll be no more Apple exclusive, and thus there'll be other devices on which you can watch it, to be announced. Though just because you buy an Apple TV doesn't mean you have to pay Apple monthly, right? So maybe someone would want to buy the service through CableVision, and not through Apple, and watch using an Apple device.


In the press release I read today, it said Cablevision would have it available *before *Game of Thrones started.

I'll link, but unless you're a WSJ subscriber, it's behind their firewall.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cablevision-to-offer-hbo-streaming-service-1426537102

Here are the key paragraphs...


> Cablevision Systems Corp. will offer its broadband customers HBOs coming streaming service, HBO Now, making it the first cable operator to strike such a deal, the companies said Monday.
> 
> The deal comes a week after Time Warner Inc.s HBO announced that Apple Inc. would be its exclusive digital partner for launching HBO Now next month.
> 
> ...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

astrohip said:


> In the press release I read today, it said Cablevision would have it available *before *Game of Thrones started.
> 
> I'll link, but unless you're a WSJ subscriber, it's behind their firewall.
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/cablevision-to-offer-hbo-streaming-service-1426537102
> ...


Yeah I see that there's more detail in some places saying that the exclusivity doesn't apply to current HBO providers. ''That deal was an exclusive among "new digital distributors," meaning people who use rival devices to watch Internet video on their televisions -- like Roku, Google's Chromecast and Microsoft's Xbox -- won't be able to sign up and stream through the new service for three months after the April launch date.''


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

It's encouraging that HBO is allowing the Cable providers to sell Now, (still think Apple exclusivity was HBO shooting themselves in the foot) but I'd rather wait until after the three months.

Roku has my CC for my 3 STBs, as does Amazon for my Fires and TiVo for my DVRs, but I'd prefer to deal with HBO directly, so I can cancel/re-instate the services as needed without going though third parties.


----------



## More_Cowbell (Mar 20, 2015)

I have an OTA TiVo that I use to see Netflix and my Amazon Prime account. I'd buy HBO Now in a heartbeat if they offered it before Game of Thrones comes out, and then keep it afterward. If I have to wait 3 months until after GoT is over, I'll probably just wait until next year's GoT premiere to buy it. 

I'll buy SlingTV when I can use that through my TiVo (I don't have any other box that I could watch things through).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is some serious bad blood between Dish and TiVo so I doubt we'll see SlingTV working with TiVo anytime soon.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

More_Cowbell said:


> I'll buy SlingTV when I can use that through my TiVo (I don't have any other box that I could watch things through).


They will give you a Fire TV stick or a Roku streaming stick for free when you sign up for Sling TV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> MOre importantly HBO Now is $15/mo and has everything. Apple launch exclusive is fine. I'm sure HBO got money, but it also serves as a test of sorts before opening it up to every user and every device under the sun. $15 seems reasonable to me. But am currently only paying $8/mo for it on cable. Year long deal. Not sure if I will be able to continue that deal when it ends or not. I was waiting for new AppleTV. The drop to $69 tells me no new model is on the horizon.





BlueMerle said:


> That's almost always what a price drop from Apple means. I'd look for a new model by the end of the year.





trip1eX said:


> Apple doesn't drop their price on old models until after a new model comes out. I've never seen them drop the price of an old model before a new one comes out.





BlueMerle said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that. Apple routinely drops prices in advance of new models to help move remaining inventory of the older models. Give that the last update to Apple TV was in 2012, I look for a new model to be introduced at WWDC later this year.





rainwater said:


> It is doubtful. There isn't much that needs to be done to the Apple TV hardware-wise. According to almost every report about the price drop, it was done as a reaction to the market. Apple TV just can't compete with the Chromecast and the Fire TV Stick at the old price.





BlueMerle said:


> I agree that there are some market forces at work here, no doubt about that. As to what needs to be done....... According to this article: I realize it's rumor ... everything is rumor in advance of an official Apple announcement. That said there are numerous sites reporting the same thing. Who knows... time will tell.





Arcady said:


> I've never seen this happen, at least not in the last 15 years. The way you know a new model is coming is when the "ships in XX days" goes from 24 hour to 1 week or more.





Saturn_V said:


> They lowered the price on AppleTV to get HBO Go users that don't already have iOS devices. Buying HBO Go through an iOS device is the ONLY way to get the service during the 3-month exclusivity period. And I don't buy that a new AppleTV (set top box or full-blown smart TV) is actually in the works. Apple would've partnered with content providers to make on-demand 4K/UHD work, like every other TV maker has.


Well lookie there, a new AppleTV announced. Who'da thunk it?

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Revamped Apple TV coming this summer http://usat.ly/1H9vQOo


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Well lookie there, a new AppleTV announced. Who'da thunk it?
> 
> Check out this article from USA TODAY:
> 
> Revamped Apple TV coming this summer http://usat.ly/1H9vQOo


Not a surprise. I had been putting off buying the old model myself. But Apple doesn't routinely drop the price on old models before new ones come out. First time for everything.

I'll chalk up the price drop to this deal with HBO. They wanted to promote the deal and also didn't want to sell a ton of 2 yr old models to customers for GAme of Thrones at $99 only to turn around and announce a new model right after the season ends. Or some thing like that.

btw, there is a possibility Apple decides to keep the old model on the shelf alongside the higher priced new model.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It's a rumor from Buzzfeed. No other source has any confirmed information on it.

Again, Buzzfeed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is it on a list of 10 things you didn't know were coming this summer? 

Buzzfeed is hardly a reliable source.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Just to be clear, I'm not denying that Apple might come out with a new model, but I doubt they would increase the price on a new one. The drop to $69 is an effort to compete on the shelf next to Roku and others.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, the rumor came from BuzzFeed, but the reporter is John Paczkowski. Formerly of re/code and AllThingsD.

He is on the A-List of Apple PR's "information distributors".

Very credible source.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not denying that Apple might come out with a new model, but I doubt they would increase the price on a new one. The drop to $69 is an effort to compete on the shelf next to Roku and others.


I'd be shocked if the new model's price isn't back up to $99. Apple is always very clear that they do not want to compete on price, ever. And their direct competition (Roku 3 and Amazon Fire TV) both have a retail price of $99.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not denying that Apple might come out with a new model, but I doubt they would increase the price on a new one. The drop to $69 is an effort to compete on the shelf next to Roku and others.


This is Apple. They don't compete on price much and don't chase the bottom.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yeah I don't know enough about it and am not an Apple fanboy. I just happened to see the article in USA Today and remembered reading the banter back and forth here so figured I'd post the link to get the convo going again. 

No matter what, competition in the marketplace is good and I'm interested in seeing what their streaming TV will be compared to SlingTV and Vue.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Well lookie there, a new AppleTV announced. Who'da thunk it?
> 
> Check out this article from USA TODAY:
> 
> Revamped Apple TV coming this summer http://usat.ly/1H9vQOo


If you go back the last 2 years, you will find the same article almost verbatim written plenty of times about Apple getting ready to release a refreshed Apple TV. Perhaps there will be a refresh but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> If you go back the last 2 years, you will find the same article almost verbatim written plenty of times about Apple getting ready to release a refreshed Apple TV. Perhaps there will be a refresh but I am not getting my hopes up.


Interesting. I guess we will see this summer.


----------

